#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the influencing usages of big data in business?

## Bhavya

In the present time, big data is a hugely trending topic. Many enterprises are adopting big data in their business operations. So I would like to know the influencing usages of big data in business. Can you guys tell me what are the influencing usages of big data in business?

----------

